# Ideas for Christmas gifts



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

I am working on next years gift baskets. I crochet dish clothes ,making some net scrubbies . I make jerky for the men. I am going to sew the children some pajamas. Some boy dolls. Please give any ideas from something you received. Jam for the men and soap for everyone. Can always cook up some goodies to add. Going to try a purse for the dils. 
Blessings<><
Jan


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

*well-made flat square potholders. Not trivets that you just set on the counter but ones you can use to take items out of the oven---and not mitts
*embroidered flour sack dish towels
*homemade flavored nuts---savory or sweet recipe---for the guys (I'm thinking minted walnuts, spicy almonds, etc...
*homemade caramel corn, puppy chow, popcorn balls for the kids
*crocheted hackey sack for the kids
*crocheted socks to wear around the house to keep your feet warm (my mom used to make knitted ones, I assume crocheted ones could be made)
*my co-worker makes homemade hot fudge sauce which is delicious
*you make jerky---what about dried apple slices--those are wonderful and very inexpensive if you have apple trees---home-made fruit leather for the kids


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is not a craft but it is a great Christmas present and I get lots of Thank you's.

Every year I make & give a family address book to my extended family. The program was already on my computer; my son helped me get started.

When I first made this gift 15 years ago, my parents were alive and us 4 children had produced 13 grandchildren. Two of the grandchildren were married and there were 2 great grandchildren.

Forward to now; my parents are deceased; 12 of the grandchildren are married and there are 28 great-grandchildren. 

I list the birth dates, anniversaries, addresses, phone #'s, e-mail addresses and any other information.

This is not an expensive gift, it does take time to update though.

You could add pictures if you want to. I don't.

Just thought I'd throw this idea out.


----------



## HTG_zoo (Apr 18, 2011)

My aunts like to give me glass ball ornaments with paint swirled inside. They're not my style and I don't put glass on the tree (cats and dogs would break them). I want to make them into snowballs with your name painted on it. My friend has a tree full of her kids names (she has a few kids LOL) and they're pretty awesome.

I also got an awesome pattern to crochet a little Santa that buttons around a mug.

Scarves go over well with my aunts and grandma's, neck warmers and hats for the men folk.

I did small needlepoint this year, just embellished fancy printed cotton that I liked and mounted them in an embroidery hoop. They turned out great though! I want to make more for myself.


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Everyone has loving ideas. I am getting everything together to make some washable swiffer type duster pads. Think these would be nice to group with some nice duster spray that you get BOGO. Started watching thrift shop for nice soap dispensers to group with crocheted washcloths. If you need to gift an expectant mother make washable wipes out of flannel scraps or even upcycled baby blankets or clothes. There are also many recipes to make your own wipe solution. I use these everyday with my grandson along with clothes diapers and they are great. Paper wipes are so rough. Homemade laundry detergent in a nice container with a measuring spoon attached.


----------

